# Sucks to be a feather weight...



## B1enji (Feb 23, 2011)

I've trained in Plymouth, Preston and Goole but there is no-one my weight class.

I'm constantly training with Welterweight's and Up.

Do you think it will really matter in the long run? Or will it benifit me training with people that hit harder?


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

its much better to train with heavier people imo. nobody is my weight at my gym so im constantly going against heavier people but i really think its helps. especially on the ground


----------



## SureGrip (Jan 8, 2011)

My buddy is the same he weighs like 61Kg and for 8 months he's been training with bigger heavier guys, and when it comes to slamming people in his own weight class, hes got no problem (Y)


----------



## Hutton (Feb 19, 2011)

im a bantama weight, youre lucky to be that weight lol


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive always been light too, sitting bout 60kg, and im smashed all the time in bjj, esp with grip control, but what i lack in power, technique, i make up in sneaky speed and wrigglin haha. It does however help training with lighter guys (teens in my case) so you can implement the techs youve been shown.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

TBH it;s not a disadvantage training with heavier guys at your weight, it's when you're like me at HW and you train with some utter monster that it's just wrong, I've trained wrestling with guys I give away nearly 20kg to and it's a nightmare!


----------



## B1enji (Feb 23, 2011)

I think its just my ground game that sucks a bit. I'm wriggly, faster and out cardio them but they just grab me and have their horrible way with me (No eye contact was made).


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, first rule..


----------



## TheOutlawConnor (Mar 13, 2011)

It will help you to train with people who are heavier then you in my opinion.


----------



## rabiddog (Jun 1, 2011)

Since I have seen some good responses on this post, I am going to bring it down to my level lol with some ultra cool cheeze related advice.

It sucks to be a featherweight so .....

eat cheeze, get fat

and

don't lift weights, lift cheeze.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Baggsy (Apr 7, 2010)

I was thinking of getting down to around Featherweight might have to stick it at lightweight if not many guys are at that weight. Anyone know if many Featherweight amateur bouts take place? bit of a general question, guess its how long a piece of string is lol


----------



## rabiddog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 74 -75 kg atm so I'm trying to get to lightweight myself as amateur copetitions are usually weigh in on the same day so you fight at your walking around weight.

Really need to lose 5 kg to be safe but its being a pain in the backside tbh.


----------



## rabiddog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh yeh the answer to that question is infinity.

The more accurately you measure a piece of string, the longer the measurement. Therefore its length is infintity in quantum mechanics.

Lol I actually saw one of those horizon or panorama style documentarys on how long a length of string was and thats how I know that answer.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

a piece of string is twice as long as it is from one end to the centre


----------



## Damian227 (Feb 28, 2011)

rsp84 said:


> It does however help training with lighter guys (teens in my case) so you can implement the techs youve been shown.


^^^ This. I'm a Bantamweight and sometimes get really frustrated grappling with Heavyweights, when I can't use half my positions or submissions on them, due to not be able to get around that girth lol. Holding a Rear Naked Choke from standing isn't easy when a 280lbs guy jumps back onto you... not compared to a 135lbs haha.


----------



## leeoliber (Jul 2, 2011)

MgMax said:


> its much better to train with heavier people imo. nobody is my weight at my gym so im constantly going against heavier people but i really think its helps. especially on the ground


It really helps you improve more in training and building your skills. It easy to loose when your opponent bigger, stronger, and skillful than you are. Imagine its a win-win strategy. If you are fighting at you weight or less than you weight.. its to easy for you to win because you are used to bigger than you...


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Training with bigger guys will improve various aspects of your game but when its coming up to fight time you really need to be sparring with people who mimick the dimensions of your opponant. Whilst sparring with a heavier weight might improve your strength and toughness, people from higher weight catagories tend to move and fight differently and your speed, trickyness and 'wriggliness' will probably be far less of an advantage when it comes to fighting another light weight.

I have to admit that I dont see many light weights, even amongst the juveniles who train with us. How old are you? It may be that you naturally move up a weight catagory as you get older or train more.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Im a top end Middleweight so i dont have this issue, but training with higher weight classes can do nothing but help your game...


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I dont agree.

I'm also a top end middleweight and was previously both a light heavyweight and heavyweight and whilst I agree that there is plenty to be learnt from sparring with heavier weights I still have far more trouble sparring with people my own weight and smaller. The bigger guys tend to be stronger and heavier but I find the smaller guys to be faster, more skillful and much better conditioned.

Overall however I would say that you will learn more by sparring with *better* fighters regardless of weight catagory. I personally wouldnt break a sweat sparring with a 250lb'er if he was new to the game and Ive trained with plenty of 'tough guys', doormen and weightlifters who have given me much less trouble than a bantamweight with a bit of training behind him.


----------

